# Facebook and selling a 50 years of carpentry.cabinet stuff



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Reckon I'm gonna be sellin out a bunch and was wondering if you can make a Facebook page with pics and lists of stuff for sale. Not gonna do the garage sale thing casue I ain't giving it away.and don't like craig list but I may put some stuff up there


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You can always use the barter forum here. I might be interested.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I might be interested in some if your stuff also...Can you take some pictures and post them?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm not sure how fafr I'm going to go with it yet. But there is enough to cover over 4000 sq ft. 4, 5 and 10 of everything.
What I am afraid of is postage and shipping. If people don't mind paying shipping well ??
There isn't going to be any 10.00 routers and 20.00 saws. Unless its a jigsaw. 
its all High end Delta, Bosch,Hitachi A lot of it old time real metal stuff like the Unisaws

I just need to know if anyone has set up a page similiar and put photos on it. Seems like you should be able to


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

You might check with local woodworking clubs before you do anything else. Most of those guys and gals will know the good stuff from the crap and be willing to pay fair prices....Joe


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

You posted a few pics several years ago of some of the planes you have. 

Lordy, I'd love to have first pic of that awesome collection.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes you can do a Facebook Classifieds. My son in Law started one a couple of years ago and has over 2000 members now. They sell anything from Cars down to baby clothes. We decided not to have a big yardsale and just do the classifieds and it has turned out really well.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mosepijo said:


> Yes you can do a Facebook Classifieds. My son in Law started one a couple of years ago and has over 2000 members now. They sell anything from Cars down to baby clothes. We decided not to have a big yardsale and just do the classifieds and it has turned out really well.


Thanks
Didn't think i would get an answer. More for the todo list. I don't have time for garage sales


----------

